# Custom Coral Mosaic Fountain Pen



## wizard (Jul 11, 2012)

Made this on and off during the last two days. My office got flooded thanks to a dentist above my suite who decided to "rinse and spit" on the 6 floors of offices below him. Consequently, I haven't really been at work for last three days or seen patients. So I made this pen to keep some semblance of a sanity while they clean up the mess....sorry for the rant...feel better now.
Anyway,....it's a custom fountain pen with coral mosaic resin with a #6 medium polished Bock nib. Hope you like it. Doc


----------



## terryf (Jul 11, 2012)

very nice Doc, your time off has been productive indeed. I really like your choice of clip, it works very well with the mosaic!

Where does the mosaic come from, never seen one like that before?


----------



## gbpens (Jul 11, 2012)

You make it look so easy, just a time filler. If only the rest of us could fil time that way. Did the blank come from Bear Tooth Woods?


----------



## wiset1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Good use of the term custom.  Love the work coming out of your shop!  Wish I wasn't on the road so much I'd be giving more stuff a try.  Amazing as always


----------



## Haynie (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like you found a good way to relax and not think about the hassle.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 11, 2012)

My thanks to the dentist for giving you the time to show us once again why we all look forward to your posts.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2012)

Very nice, sir.  There's a very distinct 60's vibe to it.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 11, 2012)

Black line clip or no black line clip. I am usually not a fan of the black line clips but it looks nice on this pen, as does the plain clip. Nice material also. 
Thanks for showing us this pen as well as the others. Love your work.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful Doc! Personally I prefer the plain clip. The black in the other distracts from the black in the blank.


----------



## PenPal (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning here Doc,

Loved seeing your no poster Mosaic Pen in its substance like Josephs coat of many colours it stands apart to amaze and approve.

Words to myself tell me the colour also alters the shape pleasantly when the top is removed normally for me a disapointment feature in pens hand made, one I received from the recent swap was wonderful also.

Regard the nib as being beaut either gold or silver for this pen and I agree with a former comment the clip suits and offsets very nicely balancing the whole.

Substantial thread to mate the top and lower half clean cut, solid joining.

Like how the hurricane arrived in the last shot showing mere mortals such as me what is involved in your lovely creation.

Understand how you felt with the Dentist problem passing on down to you, I call it a mixed blessing somehow I have had buckets full of you know what in this last year that have enabled us to revalue our blessings more determined than ever to persevere.

As you survive the heat think of us in mid winter however not being weather dependant it will pass.

Many kind regards mate.

Peter (Wilma is mending and our visiting daughter a joy for us).


----------



## el_d (Jul 11, 2012)

Great Job om that Doc, I really like that color.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 11, 2012)

Well done as usual, I am really enjoying seeing those blanks.  I think I will be looking for a few of those.  I am not sure I am ready to try the kitless again after destroying the last one I tried.  But you do inspire me to think on it again.

Phil


----------



## JohnU (Jul 11, 2012)

I Love it Doc!   Great shape, very clean looking, and I love the material. I've been hoping to see more pens made from this stuff since I missed out on buying some. Lol.  Beautiful work as always!


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful pen, Doc! Love that material. Your workmanship is always top notch!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 11, 2012)

Another pretty pen Doc. I like the shape on this one too.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> Black line clip or no black line clip. I am usually not a fan of the black line clips but it looks nice on this pen, as does the plain clip. Nice material also.
> Thanks for showing us this pen as well as the others. Love your work.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



We'll let Doc tell us for sure, but I am guessing he photoed them with a black jacket on.  I think the clip is one and the same and has no black line, it is a reflection.

Whatchasay, Doc?????

No matter, it is a cool pen!

NPGJ:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Twissy (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful as always Doc!


----------



## tkbarron (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice work though it makes me dizzy when I stare at the pictures! So, was this made from the dentist's remains? Just curious...

Tom


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 12, 2012)

wizard said:


> Hope you like it. Doc



I do! I do!


----------



## BSea (Jul 12, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Black line clip or no  black line clip. I am usually not a fan of the black line clips but it  looks nice on this pen, as does the plain clip. Nice material also.
> ...


I  agree.  You can also see the black reflection in the Bock nib.  Too bad  though, I like the look on the black on the clip.  



Brooks803 said:


> Beautiful Doc! Personally I prefer the plain  clip. The black in the other distracts from the black in the  blank.


I don't care what  Jonathon says.  What's he know about color anyway.

Oh, and I also agree that it's a cool pen.


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 12, 2012)

Another beauty Doc. Maybe you should think about spending more time in the shop and less time at the office anyway:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 12, 2012)

I am not usually a black line clip fan, either, but it works well with this design. Very well done!!


its_virgil said:


> Black line clip or no black line clip. I am usually not a fan of the black line clips but it looks nice on this pen, as does the plain clip. Nice material also.
> Thanks for showing us this pen as well as the others. Love your work.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


----------



## Fireengines (Jul 12, 2012)

Another outstanding pen! 

I hope things are going better at the office.


----------



## Gilrock (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey I almost missed this one cause I usually only look if it has kitless in the title...lol.  But you had the usual smiley...  I see you're changing things up...usually they are always "Turned in the A.M.".


----------



## John Den (Jul 12, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant ----- shape, blank, workmanship.
Thanks for sharing it with us.
Regards,
John


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 12, 2012)

Doc:  You know, the thing I like about you and your posts, is, just, well, everything !!!!!  I especially like the way you lay out the parts, at the end, so that we may see what is "inside".   Thanks!!!!!  BTW!!!   BEAUTIFUL PEN!!!!!


----------



## mpmopc (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow 
Phil


----------



## Toni (Jul 12, 2012)

Great Looking Pen Doc~sorry to hear about your office, I am sure your phone has been ringing off the hook!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 13, 2012)

What a gorgeous pen!!:worship::worship::worship:

I really like how the pattern and the lines that you gave to this pen work together. Like they were designed for each other..... Got to love that coral colour too!


----------



## wizard (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments and encouragement!!
Regarding the coral mosaic resin, I got it from Exotic Blanks.
Also, the clip had a reflection in two of the pictures which made it appear like it had a black line down the center of the clip. LOL..Yes Ed..I was wearing a black T-shirt when I took the photos.
I'm back to work again and feel grateful.
Again, thanks for all the positive feedback and encouragement. I hope all of you have a great weekend...and time to make a pen. Regards, Doc


----------



## terryf (Jul 14, 2012)

wizard said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments and encouragement!!
> Regarding the coral mosaic resin, I got it from Exotic Blanks.
> Also, the clip had a reflection in two of the pictures which made it appear like it had a black line down the center of the clip. LOL..Yes Ed..I was wearing a black T-shirt when I took the photos.
> I'm back to work again and feel grateful.
> Again, thanks for all the positive feedback and encouragement. I hope all of you have a great weekend...and time to make a pen. Regards, Doc



Well figure out a way to may the black line stay Doc, I think it works really well!


----------



## jeff (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks very nice on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## Robert111 (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations again, Doc! Still another milestone! This pen is such a handsome creation. Everything is so well designed and well crafted. Just like all your pens.


----------



## wizard (Aug 13, 2012)

*Thank You !!!*



jeff said:


> Looks very nice on the front page :biggrin:



Jeff, Thanks so much!!! It is a privilege to be a member of IAP and..lol..glad that you put up with all of us. Regards, Doc


----------



## JohnU (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats on the front page Doc!   Well deserved!  I think this is one of my favorites of your pens so far.  It's just not an easy decision. Lol


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats Doc!!! Beautiful pen as well of course, nothing new though! All of your work is exquisite!!


----------



## Sataro (Aug 13, 2012)

That is a very nice pen! Very productive use of your time during forced time off....


----------



## Greg Haugen (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy Cow, that is gorgeous!  Well Done.


----------



## Toni (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats Doc to being on the front page !!


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 14, 2012)

Congratulations on the front page Doc, well deserved!

Mike


----------



## drgoretex (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats on a spectacular front page, Doc - well deserved for an amazing piece of work!!

Ken


----------

